# Upgrade von subversion 1.6 auf 1.7



## Hobbes (16. Aug 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wir arbeiten im Team mit subversion (Server 1.6) und Eclipse/subversive als Client. Die verwendete Client-Version ist nicht kompatibel mit Server 1.7.

Verstehe ich es richtig, dass eine aktuelle Client-Version auch mit älteren Server-Versionen kommunizieren kann? Auch dann, wenn die Working-Copy bereits im neuen Format ist?

Sobald aber der Server aktualisiert wird, sind auch aktuelle Clients notwendig?

Sind außer den Befehlen *svnadmin upgrade...* und *svn upgrade...* noch weitere händische Anpassungen notwendig?


----------



## kama (17. Aug 2012)

Hi,

also habt Ihr auf dem Client SVN 1.7 und auf dem Server 1.6 Richtig verstanden?

Wenn Ihr den Server updated kann man auch mit älteren Clients auf den 1.7 Server zugreifen...Clients z.B. 1.1, 1.2, 1.3...usw.

Es gibt dabei lediglich bestimmte Einschränkungen bzgl. der Funktionalität (insbesondere bzgl. der Mergens)..
Genaueres ist hier nach zu lesen..

Apache Subversion 1.7 Release Notes

Gruß
Karl-Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Hobbes (17. Aug 2012)

Danke für den Link. Den werde ich mir mal in Ruhe anschauen.

Aktuell haben wir sowohl auf Server als auch auf Clients SVN 1.6. Ich persönlich würde gerne Eclipse Juno nutzen. Damit würde ich bei der subversive/svnkig-Installation auch gleich die Version für svn 1.7 installieren.

Grundsätzlich würde ich auch gerne den Server auf 1.7 upgraden. Ich bin gerne auf dem aktuellen Stand und mache ungern große Versionssprünge. Allerdings will ich auch nicht alle Team-Mitglieder zu einem Client-Upgrade nötigen (Stichwort "Never change a running system")

Die Erfahrung, dass Server 1.7 und Client 1.6 (bzw. ältere subversive-Versionen) beim merge nicht ganz kompatibel sind durfte ich auch schon machen (siehe http://www.java-forum.org/ides-tools/132182-subversive-fehlermeldung-beim-merge.html) Daher auch meine Vorsicht


----------



## Hobbes (30. Sep 2012)

So, jetzt nochmal ganz konkret die Frage: Ist es möglich, einen 1.7-Client mit einem 1.6-Server zu nutzen? Dann könnte zumindest ein Upgrade Schritt für Schritt erfolgen.


----------



## Marcinek (30. Sep 2012)

Apache Subversion 1.7 Release Notes


rofl  Ist ja der Link von oben...

Ich mein da steht alles drin.


----------



## Hobbes (30. Sep 2012)

Den habe ich gelesen. Ich wollte mich nur versichern, dass ich das richtig verstanden habe 

Konkret geht es ja um genau den ersten Satz



> Older clients and servers interoperate transparently with 1.7 servers and clients. However, some of the new 1.7 features may not be available unless both client and server are the latest version. There are also cases where a new feature will work but will run less efficiently if the client is new and the server old.



Das heißt, grundsätzlich geht es? Und wenn ich keine neuen Features nutze, dann geht es erst recht?


----------



## Marcinek (30. Sep 2012)

Genau.

Da sowohl 1.7 und 1.6 das gleiche Sever Schema nutzen, aber auf dem Client sind diese lästigen .svn sachen raus.


----------



## Hobbes (30. Sep 2012)

Alles klar. Danke dir.


----------

